# C'est quoi configd (accepter les connexions entrantes)?



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

je vous resume mon probleme:

1. connerie ou pas de ma part, j'ai installé HotSpotShield (pourtant recommandé par des sites de confiance il me semble) pour pouvoir visualiser JustinTV de l'etranger sans que ma connection qu streaming ne coupait regulierement (limitation geographique).

2. j'ai decidé de virer ce HotSpotShield car il m'a pas convaincu.

3. depuis je peux plus me connecter depuis ma chambre d'hotel a internet, sauf si j'accepte un pop up qui me demande si je dois accepter les connections entrantes a "configd".

Je sais pas ce que c'est (mais j'ai du accepter pour pouvoir enfin avoir acces au net et verifier) mais dans tous les cas c'est pas normal cette demande de connection entrantes a chaque demarrage de session.

Pouvez vous m'aider??? :rose:


----------



## schwebb (16 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

configd, c'est un démon système qui contrôle l'accès au réseau.

Il faudrait l'autoriser dans le pare-feu, mais comme c'est un démon système je ne sais pas comment on fait. 

Attends d'autres avis que le mien, mais je pense qu'il faudrait déjà essayer de déposer sur le bureau le fichier suivant:
DisqueDur/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.alf.plist
Voir ce que ça donne. Si c'est bon, tu pourras le jeter.

À tout hasard, si tu as Little Snitch, vérifie que configd fait bien partie des processus autorisés (normalement oui, par défaut Little Snitch autorise les connexions système).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2009)

ok, deja ca me rassure que ce soit un service d'OS X .

Mon mac me demande a chaque fois donc je vais tenter de voir comment autoriser "tout le temps".

Sinon j'ai Little Snitch mais lui ne pose pas de probleme.

merci a toi, j'attends d'autres avis avant de faire des modif plus loin


----------

